# Canon U.S.A. to Display Large Format Solutions for Fine Art Photography at West Coast Art & Frame Ex



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2017)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 23, 2017</strong> – Demonstrating the high quality of its capture-to-print solution, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has announced that it will be in attendance for the 18th Annual West Coast Art and Frame Expo and National Conference, held at the Paris Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada from Monday, January 23<sup>rd</sup> to Wednesday, January 25<sup>th</sup>. Attendees visiting the Canon booth (#625) will have the opportunity to interact with the Company’s input-to-output solution, including the <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/professional-large-format-printers/professional-photo-fine-art/imageprograf-pro-1000"><b>imagePROGRAF PRO-1000</b></a> and <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/professional-large-format-printers/professional-photo-fine-art/imageprograf-pro-2000"><b>imagePROGRAF PRO-2000</b></a> printers, as well as an array of Canon cameras and lenses, with technical representatives available to provide a hands-on experience. In the booth, Canon representatives will be on-hand to educate photographers on how to get the most out of their camera and printer. Finished framed photography will be exhibited in the booth, demonstrating the quality of Canon’s capture-to-print solution.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Guests are invited to attend the “Fine Art Success with Canon”<b> </b>class, at no additional charge, on Monday, January 23<sup>rd</sup> from 9:00 AM to 11:00 AM, hosted by Canon U.S.A. Attendees will be walked through the process of digitizing artwork and printing captured images to both help improve their own skills and possibly expand their business offerings. The class will review technical aspects integral to the workflow of camera set-up to image capture and then techniques for color correction. In addition to the class, Canon representatives will be on-site in the booth to help provide hands-on assistance to booth visitors on the process of capture-to-print.</p>
<p>To learn more about Canon’s large format offerings for fine art photography, visit <a href="http://www.cusa.canon.com/"><b>www.cusa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## chauncey (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. to Display Large Format Solutions for Fine Art Photography at West Coast Art & Fram*

No info on technique unless ya sign up...is it merely photo-merging?


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 24, 2017)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. to Display Large Format Solutions for Fine Art Photography at West Coast Art & Fram*

So we're to pay for them to advertise to us... :-\


----------

